# Концерт ансамбля "Золотое Кольцо" Н.Кадышевой



## zet10 (30 Дек 2014)

Дорогие друзья! Всем кому интересна русская народная песня и музыка,хочу пригласить на концерт Надежды Кадышевой и её ансамбля "Золотое Кольцо",который пройдет 11 января в театре "Золотое Кольцо".
Так же послушаете инструменты фирмы "Fantini-Zhmodik",которые мы изготовили по спецзаказу Надежды Кадышевой,для её ансамбля,а так же для Новогодних подарков Министерству Культуры Российской Федерации.
Более подробные фото и видеозапись постараюсь выложить на форум 12 числа.


----------



## Jupiter (31 Дек 2014)

Я как то прохладно всегда относился к эстрадному исполнению русской песни. "Не врёт только пьяный и ребёнок"- так гласит пословица русская. Вот и я к "Золотому кольцу" начал присматриваться тогда,когда моя внучка,наполовину чешка(по отцу) с полутора-двух лет внимательно и с интересом слушала только "Золотое кольцо"( из российской эстрады и классиики.).Сейчас ей десятый год и по прежнему иногда достаёт DVD и слушает этот театр и Кадышеву. Я не критик, но "Золотое кольцо" без пошлости,амбиций. А форма,в которой преподносят Русскую песню,пусть и похожа на "гуцы-гуцы",но главное,что доходчиво доведена до слушателя. 
Что же касается инструментов Фантини- все инструменты,идущие через Жмодика Юрия модернизированы им под российский рынок и мало чем отличаются от более дорогих "итальянцев". Хотя в Италии я бы не купил себе эту марку.Но в Россию,повторюсь,идёт совершенно другой инструмент чем в Великобританию,где как известно,нет вообще даже музыкальных школ на гос.уровне...


----------



## MAN (31 Дек 2014)

Jupiter (31.12.2014, 03:24) писал:


> Я как то прохладно всегда относился к эстрадному исполнению русской песни.


 А я, признаюсь честно, с горячим неприятием.
Jupiter (31.12.2014, 03:24) писал:


> А форма, в которой преподносят Русскую песню, пусть и похожа на "гуцы-гуцы"...


 Не согласен с Вами, не похожа, а именно "гуцы-гуцы" и есть. Ребёнки, они, конечно, врать не приспособлены, но и вкусы у них до поры до времени могут быть самыми неожиданными. Это абсолютно нормально. С возрастом (и более глубоким пониманием взаимосвязи формы и содержания) кто-то начинает разбираться в том, что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо, хотя кто-то, увы, даже повзрослев так и продолжает "вестись" на блестящие яркие фантики, отдавая предпочтение сладеньким соевым конфеткам вместо настоящего шоколада. Сие, по-видимому - вопрос воспитания (не столько преднамеренно и целенаправленно проводимого, сколько просто как результата существования в определённой среде), так что у Вашей внучки это увлечение, я полагаю, рано или поздно, но обязательно должно пройти.

Проголосовал за "неинтересно", имея в виду однако, только само "Золотое кольцо" (оно мне видится почему-то не иначе как вставляемое в нос ). 
Инструменты безусловно интересны, только вот триколор с гербом на рубашке меха на мой взгляд ужасная пошлость.


----------



## zet10 (31 Дек 2014)

Уважаемый Александр!Ну я уже не однократно говорил ,что Вы очень одаренная личность!
Блестящее изложение своих мыслей пером, своя точка зрения ,чувство меры и вкуса да и еще много чего...все это у Вас есть!
Я Вас очень уважаю за это.
Извините если я опошлился,больше ни чего ни не для кого изготавливать не буду...
Закрою я свою лавочку,как говорится "художника может обидеть каждый".

Хотя вот президенту В.В.Путину очень даже понравились мои баяны.
Он сам баянист был в детстве,учился в ДМШ,вот хотели ему в 2015 году баянчик по его просьбе изготовить а теперь даже и не знаю чего делать то...
Путин то ведь тоже хочет что бы ему баян с Российским флагом изготовили.
И что мне теперь делать? Как быть?
Как же мне теперь можно "такую пошлость" делать?


----------



## Petrbayan (31 Дек 2014)

Практически на каждом форуме идет обсуждение - кто на каком инструменте играет и какой репертуар. Баяны Fantini хороший инструмент играю на разных моделях этого бренда с 2007 года. Хочется сказать что на любом инструменте могут быть огрехи. Думаю если Ришар возьмет инструмент Шишкина - тоже вряд ли что из этого получится, даже если стереть грань систем клавиатуры правой руки.


----------



## zet10 (31 Дек 2014)

*Petrbayan*, 
Отличное исполнение, только немного грустно как то стало...
А нельзя ли в эти праздничные дни попросить Вас поиграть нам что нить по жизнерадостнее?


----------



## Petrbayan (31 Дек 2014)

zet10 (31.12.2014, 17:37) писал:


> *Petrbayan*,
> Отличное исполнение, только немного грустно как то стало...
> А нельзя ли в эти праздничные дни попросить Вас поиграть нам что нить по жизнерадостнее?


Гридин "Веселый хоровод"


----------



## super.zzss (31 Дек 2014)

Молодец Юрий Викторович!
Широко шагает с размахом,всех торговцев и деляг умыл!
Всяким там Денисам,Бутусовым и прочим есть чему поучиться у человека.
Пока ниже упомянутые выпускают флешки в виде аккордеонов и "втюхивают" народу по 2 тыс.руб.,zet10 изготавливает баяны для Кадышевой и для Президента.
Скажу только одно ,Браво! С точки зрения пиара это гениальный ход,уж теперь то на всех телевизионных каналах засветится Ваша фирма.
А вот у меня вопросик к MAN,скажите Александр а что "пошлого" Вы узрели в Российском флаге на мехе?
Мне кажется все грамотно и по тематике,"Золотое Кольцо" высвечивает свое направление в духе патриотизма,поэтому наверное данные баяны для них это сто процентное попадание.
Вот если бы Юрий там голую задницу изобразил это было пошло,а так?!Вобщем я Вас не понял.
Всех с Наступающими праздниками и всех Вам благ,а сайту процветания.
Админы молодцы,отличный сайт,так держать!


----------



## MAN (2 Янв 2015)

*zet10*, Юрий, простите Вы меня ради Бога! Честное слово, я не желал нанести Вам никакой обиды, просто я действительно не считаю опопсячивание народной музыки "доходчивым доведением её до слушателя". Народная музыка и в своём первозданном виде вполне доходчива и совершенно не нуждается в подобного рода адаптации, превращающей её в чёрт знает что. Ну подумайте сами, зачем народу нужно "доходчивое доведение" до него его же собственной народной музыки? Выходит, что надо это вовсе не народу, а кому-то совершенно другому. Ну ведь это же логично, согласитесь. И потом, почему Вы так болезненно реагируете и принимаете всё на свой счёт, разве я о Вас говорил что-либо дурное? Вот представьте, что Вы реализуете задуманное и поспособствуете изготовлению инструмента для главы нашего государства, мне что, после этого нельзя будет критически отзываться о его политической деятельности? Неужели Вы и это станете принимать на свой счёт и обижаться?
super.zzss (31.12.2014, 20:17) писал:


> А вот у меня вопросик к MAN,скажите Александр а что "пошлого" Вы узрели в Российском флаге на мехе?
> Вот если бы Юрий там голую задницу изобразил это было пошло,а так?! Вобщем я Вас не понял.


Во-первых, я не думаю, что флаг на мехе изображал Юрий и сильно сомневаюсь, что сама эта идея принадлежит ему, а во-вторых, если бы там была задница, то это было бы уже не пошло, а непристойно. Флаг и Герб - это государственная символика и, на мой взгляд, её не годится использовать таким вот образом. Короче говоря, пошлость я усматриваю не в Российском флаге, а в том как и где его в данном случае использовали.

Я ещё раз прошу извинения у Юрия, а также у всех, кого ещё, быть может, задели мои слова, неосторожно высказанные в самый канун Праздника.
Поздравляю всех с наступившим Новым 2015 годом и желаю всем добра и счастья! Прошедший год был объявлен годом культуры. Он ушёл, но культура-то, хочется надеяться, за ним не последовала. Да здравствует культура! УРА!


----------



## zet10 (7 Янв 2015)

Александр,спасибо за ответ.
Как всегда все ясно и грамотно.
Полностью согласен с Вами.
Какие обиды? Вы что ?...не воспринимайте мои слова "буквально"...просто немного захотелось подкинуть "дровишек" в скучную жизнь сайта...


----------



## MAN (7 Янв 2015)

Petrbayan (31.12.2014, 17:42) писал:


> Гридин "Веселый хоровод"


В принципе очень здоровско! Только вот на мой вкус быстрые места были тут сыграны слишком уж быстро. С точки зрения техники это, конечно, впечатляет, особенно сексты в таком сумасшедшем темпе, но вот художественному замыслу автора это, как мне кажется, несколько вредит (не хоровод, а какая-то прямо-таки бешеная скачка получилась). А может это просто издержки не слишком качественной цифровой записи, а на самом деле играли Вы вовсе не так лихорадочно?


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2015)

*Petrbayan*, *MAN*, 

Скорее согласен с Александром. Техника и темп - выше всяких похвал (ну для меня, непрофессионала, это принципиально недостижимо), НО... 
У аккордеонистов почему-то считается, что шахновская "Карусель" должна играться в диком темпе на пределе возможностей исполнителя. Пальцы просто обязаны выдавать престисимо и никак иначе. Все бы хорошо, но теряется произведение. Нет... Техника остается - Музыка пропадает. Эйнштейн с Гейзенбергом, видимо постарались... Или скорость, или душа и музыка.

Вот здесь что-то сродни...
Хотя, думаю, некоторый вклад вносит малая кубатура помещения. На сцене может звучать по-другому. 
Это мое непрофессиональное мнение и прошу строго не судить любителя


----------



## zhbr1983 (8 Янв 2015)

все хорошо! только саму тему я бы поиграл под метр. можно допустить не большой загон, но когда нет долей в музыке получается музыкальный понос.


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2015)

*Petrbayan*, переложение адажио из "Concierto de Aranjuez" Хоакина Родриго сыграно просто великолепно, большое Вам спасибо за это видео! Один только небольшой совет, если позволите, - по русски название лучше было бы написать через букву "э" - Аранхуэс. Потому что в транскрипции, которую почему-то предпочли Вы, это слово воспринимается почти как неприличное.


----------

